# Ponderisms



## gwkr36a (Oct 14, 2005)

*Ponderisms

*​[font=Times New Roman, Times] 


Health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die.

[/font] [font=Times New Roman, Times]
[*]The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth.[/font] [font=Times New Roman, Times]*
[*]Some people are like Slinkies. Not really good for anything, but you still can't help but smile when you see one tumble down the stairs.*[/font] [font=Times New Roman, Times]
[*]Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing.[/font] [font=Times New Roman, Times]
[*]Have you noticed since everyone has a camcorder these days no one talks about seeing UFOs like they used to?[/font] [font=Times New Roman, Times]
[*]Whenever I feel blue, I start breathing again.[/font]


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2005)

Some people are like Slinkies. Not really good for anything, but you still can't help but smile when you see one tumble down the stairs


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep, I know a few people that would look good as slinkies! LOL


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the giggle.
I needed one!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 14, 2005)

Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing

I don't have to worry about this one!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 17, 2005)

* Why is dyslexia so hard to spell?
*How come phonetic starts with ph??
*Why is abbreviation such a long word?


----------

